# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  Pieter Bruegel the Elder

## mbw1986

Hey guys,

I'm a big fan of Bruegel's art. Is there a Bruegel-specific museum in the Benelux? I've found that many of his works are held in Vienna, but it would be nice to visit a building in old Antwerp or Bruges.

Thanks,
Mbw

----------


## Maciamo

Most of the Bruegel's works in Belgium are at the Royal Museums of Fine Arts in Brussels.

----------


## mbw1986

Many thanks!

----------

